# LAMP Theological Seminary



## matthew11v25 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of LAMP Theological Seminary? What are your thoughts?

LAMP Theological Seminary


----------



## larryjf (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't think of exactly where...but i've heard good things about them. However, I have no personal experience.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 3, 2008)

I would also be interested in seeing if anyone has ever been a mentor or facility site for LAMPS.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2008)

I had intended to start a thread asking if any on the PB had first hand knowledge of LAAMP.

I just heard about it at Eastern Canada Presbyty a couple of weeks back. 

Anyone?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 3, 2008)

The reason I asked was because I have heard a few interesting things about the program.

1.	That churches are starting to use it for Eldership curriculum/ just training for men in general. (this is how my church is considering using it)

2.	Some presbyteries are willing to accept their degrees in place of a traditional MDiv for the pastorate. 

I think it may a great way to disciple other men: meeting once a week and going through seminary like training but keeping the men in church. The curriculum is light and spread out over 6 years I believe. I believe about $1,050 a year and you get a degree when you finish…its just not accredited.

That’s what I know in a nutshell.


----------

